# Wii #2698 - Skylanders: Spyro's Adventure (Europe)



## tempBOT (Oct 13, 2011)

^^wiirelease-5496^^


----------



## 1234turtles (Oct 13, 2011)

isnt this the spyro that you need toys to play with it


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 13, 2011)

1234turtles said:


> isnt this the spyro that you need toys to play with it



yes so with that u have to buy it  not piratable


----------



## CortalRage (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm sure that maybe someone might come up with codes to emulate owning one of the toys, or some method around. If not, *shrugs* I'm buying the wii and 3ds versions anyways ^^


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 13, 2011)

*CortalRage, same here *


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 13, 2011)

Anyone that gets this, let us know if there is ANY way to play without the toys/scanner. Renatl figures or something, I dunno.

Or if Gecko Codes gets any codes to add them.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Xuphor said:


> Anyone that gets this, let us know if there is ANY way to play without the toys/scanner. Renatl figures or something, I dunno.
> 
> Or if Gecko Codes gets any codes to add them.



wouldn't work because u have to switch to different figures threw out the game u cant do that with codes.


----------



## Xuphor (Oct 13, 2011)

Shadow#1 said:


> Xuphor said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone that gets this, let us know if there is ANY way to play without the toys/scanner. Renatl figures or something, I dunno.
> ...



You don't use Gecko Codes much do you? The coders can probably make like "1 + Right D-Pad to switch to next figure" or the like. They've done similar stuff with other games.


----------



## omgpwn666 (Oct 13, 2011)

They butchered Spyro's looks on this game. But I do want to try it still.


----------



## CortalRage (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought it was an interesting twist to his classic looks. Kids now want more.... intense looking dragons now. The cute stuff we grew up with wont cut it sadly anymore  People now want mean, agressive, and 'cool' looks.

Edit: Wow, i'm only 18 and I already feel old x.x


----------



## Thrust (Oct 13, 2011)

Shadow#1 said:


> 1234turtles said:
> 
> 
> > isnt this the spyro that you need toys to play with it
> ...


haha I love when people go into the SCENE RELEASE threads and are like wtf pirates, its like an athiest going to church just to tell them how dumb they are.

anyhow You could always pirate the game and buy the figures, or wait for codes which im sure eventually there will be.  This game is really fucking expensive in figures alone


----------



## ManFranceGermany (Oct 13, 2011)

CortalRage said:


> Edit: Wow, i'm only 18 and I already feel old x.x



you don't need to feel old, your signature shows your real age


----------



## Saoron (Oct 13, 2011)

no one answered yet.... is the game good?


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 13, 2011)

I think the premise of thi game is cool, but it's 19.99 for 3 figures and theres 21 of them to start. Too much to invest in one game.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 13, 2011)

mysticwaterfall said:


> I think the premise of thi game is cool, but it's 19.99 for 3 figures and theres 21 of them to start. Too much to invest in one game.


they want $70 for the kit here what a joke!!


----------



## Andre4yo (Oct 13, 2011)

You don't need any figures to play it.


----------



## cosmiccow (Oct 13, 2011)

Andre4yo said:


> You don't need any figures to play it.


Really? But then you can only use one character? Or something?


----------



## odja (Oct 13, 2011)

How is conect toy portal  with Wii? By USB? Original game work on softmoded Wii?


----------



## gamecaptor (Oct 13, 2011)

Good questions. Can you not even start the game without connecting the little protal-thingy? I would think Spyro is playable "out of the box" so to speak, but I'm wondering if you need to connect the device and set him up before the game will actually start.


----------



## nando (Oct 13, 2011)

edit: never mind


----------



## TheRealVisitor (Oct 13, 2011)

*Just to stop confusion*: The game boots fine with CFG. Before main menu appears the game asks to connect your "toy" with USB WiFi dongle to the Wii (you get a dongle with the game i guess). If you don't have one, you cannot get any further. No pirating this time. ;-)


----------



## impizkit (Oct 13, 2011)

TheRealVisitor said:


> *Just to stop confusion*: The game boots fine with CFG. Before main menu appears the game asks to connect your "toy" with USB WiFi dongle to the Wii (you get a dongle with the game i guess). If you don't have one, you cannot get any further. No pirating this time. ;-)


Clever move ninty!


----------



## gokujr1000 (Oct 13, 2011)

If this is Spyros adventure why isn't he in front of the other characters?


----------



## impizkit (Oct 13, 2011)

gokujr1000 said:


> If this is Spyros adventure why isn't he in front of the other characters?



Very good question.


----------



## Hadrian (Oct 13, 2011)

impizkit said:


> TheRealVisitor said:
> 
> 
> > *Just to stop confusion*: The game boots fine with CFG. Before main menu appears the game asks to connect your "toy" with USB WiFi dongle to the Wii (you get a dongle with the game i guess). If you don't have one, you cannot get any further. No pirating this time. ;-)
> ...


You mean Activision, Nintendo has nothing to do with this, this game is also for 360/PS3/PC etc

There'll be a way to hack this, depends on how this is all done even if it means having the USB contents dumped.


----------



## DJPlace (Oct 13, 2011)

game looks meh to me anyway... but spryo and crash are dead to me now... there last games on ps2 and above just fucking suck!!


----------



## gamecaptor (Oct 14, 2011)

Thanks for answering the big question *TheRealVisitor*. So next question, does the portal carry over from one console to the next? Could you, say, buy the 360 version and use the same portal device on the Wii version? From the looks of things, all the versions come with the portal: http://spyro.wikia.com/wiki/Skylanders:_Spyro%27s_Adventure
The kid in me is very intrigued by this game.


----------



## gbasource (Oct 14, 2011)

The rock band 3 keyboard comes with a wifi dongle. I wonder if that will work?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 14, 2011)

Andre4yo said:


> You don't need any figures to play it.


um YES you do.


----------



## lizard81288 (Oct 14, 2011)

CortalRage said:


> I'm sure that maybe someone might come up with codes to emulate owning one of the toys, or some method around. If not, *shrugs** I'm buying the wii and 3ds versions anyways* ^^



wow, you must be rich. They want $70 for each version. So you're going to spend $140 on 2 games?!


----------



## odja (Oct 14, 2011)

TheRealVisitor said:


> *Just to stop confusion*: The game boots fine with CFG. Before main menu appears the game asks to connect your "toy" with USB WiFi dongle to the Wii (you get a dongle with the game i guess). If you don't have one, you cannot get any further. No pirating this time. ;-)



I don't want pirating this game. I want buy original. I have softomded WII,. My question: is the game, original not pirated will be work on softmoded Wii?
Wii have two USB. First USB i have free but to second USB i conected HD.  When i conect portal to 1 USB then will be OK?


----------



## xuliko (Oct 14, 2011)

Honestly, I prefer remake of Spyro 1, 2 and 3.
But this game Spyro looks "strange"... and "ugly"... But well, I think that game is "somthing good"... I suppose that...


----------



## Extremist (Oct 14, 2011)

lizard81288 said:


> CortalRage said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that maybe someone might come up with codes to emulate owning one of the toys, or some method around. If not, *shrugs** I'm buying the wii and 3ds versions anyways* ^^
> ...



Well, you don't have to buy ALL the figures, just the ones you wanna play with. And they're probably cross-platform, so you just need one set. Or am I wrong here?


----------



## LightyKD (Oct 14, 2011)

Form looking at youtube videos, it looks like switching figures is similar to switching out USB sticks. I wonder if there was a way to format a USB stick to act like one of the figures.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Oct 14, 2011)

This is Spyro in title only. Just throwing that out there.


----------



## lizard81288 (Oct 14, 2011)

They want $70 just for the game. The games are selling for $70 a piece. The toy packs are $20 & $8 individually. So if you buy both versions, you'll be spending $140 on just the game alone.

They want $70 just for the game. The games are selling for $70 a piece. The toy packs are $20 & $8 individually. So if you buy both versions, you'll be spending $140 on just the game alone.


----------



## larrylee5566 (Oct 15, 2011)

i only $ 50  get this


----------



## Thesolcity (Oct 15, 2011)

*Plays Spyro on the PS1*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 15, 2011)

spyro pretty much died after spyro 3


----------



## RupeeClock (Oct 15, 2011)

It doesn't even look like a proper Spyro game, his inclusion in it all is just to boost sales and reputation.


----------



## roubagalinhas (Oct 16, 2011)

they've reinvented the DLC


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 17, 2011)

more like TLC (toy load content )


----------



## gamecaptor (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm still not clear if the Portal of Power is interchangeable between systems. Thinking, in theory, you could buy the 3DS version and “download” the Wii version and play the game. But I can’t find any info on how the PoP connects to the various systems like PC, 360, 3DS, etc. Anyone who bought it, can you provide some insight.


----------



## Shadow#1 (Oct 17, 2011)

gamecaptor said:


> I'm still not clear if the Portal of Power is interchangeable between systems. Thinking, in theory, you could buy the 3DS version and “download” the Wii version and play the game. But I can’t find any info on how the PoP connects to the various systems like PC, 360, 3DS, etc. Anyone who bought it, can you provide some insight.



3DS version uses iR


----------



## gamecaptor (Oct 17, 2011)

Thanks Shadow#1. What about the other versions? PC, Wii, 360, PS3?

Just read this: "The box contains Skylanders: Spyro’s Adventure Nintendo 3DS game, 3 Skylanders figures (Nintendo 3DS Exclusive Dark Spyro, Stealth Elf, and Ignitor), a Portal of Power, 3 AAA Duracell batteries, a character poster, 3 trading cards, 3 sticker sheets, 3 web codes, and a USB to mini USB cable."

I'm assuming the other versions use the USB to connect to the console (as well as the PC). I'm thinking they are interchangeable. I'm going to buy it and give it a try.


----------



## BillnTed (Oct 18, 2011)

From the review in Ars Technica, the 3DS version is wireless but has a USB cable which can plug into the Wii USB port or even a Mac USB port, and the characters are cross-platform. The console versions will work on a PC once a driver has been installed.


----------



## steviec0411 (Nov 4, 2011)

gamecaptor said:


> Thanks Shadow#1. What about the other versions? PC, Wii, 360, PS3?
> 
> Just read this: "The box contains Skylanders: Spyro’s Adventure Nintendo 3DS game, 3 Skylanders figures (Nintendo 3DS Exclusive Dark Spyro, Stealth Elf, and Ignitor), a Portal of Power, 3 AAA Duracell batteries, a character poster, 3 trading cards, 3 sticker sheets, 3 web codes, and a USB to mini USB cable."
> 
> I'm assuming the other versions use the USB to connect to the console (as well as the PC). I'm thinking they are interchangeable. I'm going to buy it and give it a try.



I've got the kids the 360 version as part of their christmas - I obviously tried it out to make sure it was all working fine before packing away...  when doing so, I also tried it with the softmodded Wii also - the Portal powered up no problem, lights all coming on, etc - however, the game did not seem to find the portal...  	I'm not sure though if this is to do with only one of the USB ports fully working with the cIOS rev I have currently?!?....   Any other ideas?

Hope this helps somehow....

EDIT - I meant to say - the fully working USB port is connected to my HD.

Oh, and Hello!  Seeing as I've been a long-time lurker....


----------



## roubagalinhas (Nov 4, 2011)

try those old hermes cios, 222 and 223 v4. i think those were the most compatible with with guitar hero games (that used usb peripherals)


----------



## steviec0411 (Nov 4, 2011)

roubagalinhas said:


> try those old hermes cios, 222 and 223 v4. i think those were the most compatible with with guitar hero games (that used usb peripherals)



Thanks for the advice roubagalinhas.  I'm a little reluctant to go messing about with the settings on the Wii, as everyone works perfectly fine right now (except for this one thing that may still not work after I try updating) - however, in case I do try to change some stuff I had a look at ModMii...  Would this be the way to go, and if so - will it recognise that the Wii is already softmodded and just update what it needs to?  I'm kinda afraid of bricking it, as I'm pretty sure it doesn't have a NAND backup or anything - due to being done with the original Zelda hack, way back when....

Cheers again!


----------



## roubagalinhas (Nov 4, 2011)

first it would be better for you to run a syscheck to know exactly what you have installed, as you might already have them

i'm refering in particular to these two wad/cioses: cIOS222[38]-v4.wad and cIOS223[37-38]-v4.wad (can be downloaded with mod-mii)
if you have v5 or v5.1 they might work as well

what system version are you running? you might as well need to update system ioses (the best for that in my opinion is dop-mii)


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 5, 2011)

This game is a disgusting rip-off. If you want a 100% complete game file you have to spend a whooping £220 (that's $352)!!!  True, you can get to the 'end' of the game with the first 3 characters but the game constantly reminds you that you haven't been ripped-off yet.
Read this article, it sums up my opinion entirely.


----------



## Master Mo (Nov 5, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> This game is a disgusting rip-off. If you want a 100% complete game file you have to spend a whooping £220 (that's $352)!!!  True, you can get to the 'end' of the game with the first 3 characters but the game constantly reminds you that you haven't been ripped-off yet.
> Read this article, it sums up my opinion entirely.


I think partially the intention of the dev, beside gaining money through merchandise and peripherals, is to enhance the need for people to play co-op and bring their characters others don`t have to a friends house to see whole new areas and things... I think that`s a great idea for the young audience and I think they will appreciate, that they always get to see new things with every character, even though the wallets of their parents will get thinner and thinner...


----------



## Wizerzak (Nov 5, 2011)

Master Mo said:


> Wizerzak said:
> 
> 
> > This game is a disgusting rip-off. If you want a 100% complete game file you have to spend a whooping £220 (that's $352)!!!  True, you can get to the 'end' of the game with the first 3 characters but the game constantly reminds you that you haven't been ripped-off yet.
> ...



That's part of the money making part, kids will always want to 'collect them all' and gradually parents will become aware of how much this one game has cost them, but only after they've spent >£100 on it.
This is pretty typical of Activision imo, guitar hero: extra plastic crap, CoD: extra map packs. But this is one step to far, having to spend £220 to be able to complete the game is just ridiculous, and the even more worrying thing is that nowhere on the box does it say 'extra purchase may be necessary to complete the game' or w/e.


----------



## MarcusRaven (Nov 5, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> This game is a disgusting rip-off. If you want a 100% complete game file you have to spend a whooping £220 (that's $352)!!! True, you can get to the 'end' of the game with the first 3 characters but the game constantly reminds you that you haven't been ripped-off yet. Read this article, it sums up my opinion entirely.



I understand your point, but the game's marketing isn't bent towards hardcore completists. If you are one, then I can see why it would bother you to spend so much on it. I'm a dad, so want to get the game and SLOWLY expand the number of figures I have to entertain and play with my son. The game works for that. Plus he can be rewarded with a new figure when he exhibits good behavior. The game works for my situation, plus I just want to play it.


----------



## gamecaptor (Nov 5, 2011)

steviec0411 said:


> gamecaptor said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Shadow#1. What about the other versions? PC, Wii, 360, PS3?
> ...



Hi Steviec0411, thank you for posting that info about the portal. So that leads me to believe that only the 360 and PC versions are POSBBILY interchangeable since they both work off USB (natively). 

Anyone else tried any cross-platform attempts with the portal?


----------



## gamefan5 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm just hoping that the toy gimmick won't be popular. It may convince other developers to use it. Imagine pokemon, if you want to catch em all, you'll have to get 549 toys. That's pure madness.


----------



## steviec0411 (Nov 7, 2011)

roubagalinhas said:


> first it would be better for you to run a syscheck to know exactly what you have installed, as you might already have them
> 
> i'm refering in particular to these two wad/cioses: cIOS222[38]-v4.wad and cIOS223[37-38]-v4.wad (can be downloaded with mod-mii)
> if you have v5 or v5.1 they might work as well
> ...



Thanks again for the advice roubagalinhas - I eventually 'bit the bullet' and decided to try out ModMii...  and I'm so glad I did.  It was fantastically simple to do - that's the Wii fully up to date now - brilliant!  Only downside is that the portal still does not seem to work...  oh well...




gamecaptor said:


> Hi Steviec0411, thank you for posting that info about the portal. So that leads me to believe that only the 360 and PC versions are POSBBILY interchangeable since they both work off USB (natively).
> 
> Anyone else tried any cross-platform attempts with the portal?



Hi gamecaptor - you're very welcome!  As you can see above, I updated all my cIOS files, and system version, etc, in the hope that this would resolve the issues regarding it not finding the portal - however, it has not managed to resolve this at all...  so it does look as though it will require a wireless portal, as that is the message that I continually receive...  

I have tried the portal in both of the USB sockets - both supply power (ie. the portal cycles through the various colours) however it is not recognised in the game...  disappointing....   only hope that someone can come up with some kind of hack to allow this to work!


With regard to the posts accusing the game of being a rip-off - I suppose that could be true - but as said above, only in so far as all collections could be...  Over the years we've spent fortunes on toys/characters that are part of a collection, and don't do anything (or next to nothing) other than look good...   Where this idea is fantastic though is that you get the characters and cards - but they come to life in the game!  My kids will love it!

From what I have seen so far - I personally hope it does take off.  As a kid I would have loved to have had a system like this...  Damn - as an adult I want a system like this for some proper grown-up gaming!


----------



## blainy (Dec 25, 2011)

Wizerzak said:


> This game is a disgusting rip-off. If you want a 100% complete game file you have to spend a whooping £220 (that's $352)!!!  True, you can get to the 'end' of the game with the first 3 characters but the game constantly reminds you that you haven't been ripped-off yet.
> Read this article, it sums up my opinion entirely.




from what i read in that article, and from what i have seen about the net about this game, you would technically only have to purchase an extra 5 figurines. the game has 8 different elemental types, you get 3 types in the box, thus only requiring you to purchase the extra 5 elements/figurines...there may be 32 figurines to collect, but unless you gotta have them all, the redundancy would be kind of expensive


----------

